# Fast moving top dwelling FW fish for a 5.5 gal...



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I was wondering...

What are some Faster moving top of the tank dwelling fish for a 5.5 gal?

Id like to know how many i could house in there?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fast moving? I don't think so. The only fish I know that can be housed in a tank like that are slow and sedate fish. Nothing fast moving is going to want to be in a space that small.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, they dont actually have to be fast moving. 

Just smaller? I like the look of a small school of fish...

What types of fish could i put in a 5.5?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Well, they dont actually have to be fast moving.
> 
> Just smaller? I like the look of a small school of fish...
> 
> What types of fish could i put in a 5.5?


None, lol. Schooling fish need at least a 10 gallon.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Tis what i figured. What about a 14 gallon? How many schooling fish can i put in there? 

And what kind of fish could i put in a 5.5?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You could do a small school of embers tetras, or some other fish that grows to 0.5-0.75 inches, in the 5.5 gallon. Absolutely nothing over an inch long, though. 

14 gallons is still pretty small, so I would stick to the nano fish in that tank as well - nothing over 2 inches.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Most of the tetras and small barbs tend to be middle swimmers. I'm not really familiar with top dwelling schooling fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Tis what i figured. What about a 14 gallon? How many schooling fish can i put in there?
> 
> And what kind of fish could i put in a 5.5?


The 14 gal would be much better for a school of fish. You'd be looking at one school of column swimming fish and one school of substrate fish in a tank of that size. But this is where your water hardness comes into play because many of those small schooling fish have very specific needs in the water department. 

Really the only things suitable for a 5.5 are a betta fish or a dwarf puffer fish.


----------

